# Indianapolis Help Wanted



## kipcom (Feb 3, 2001)

Phones are ringing off the hook AGAIN !!!!!wesport

Find us on Facebook if you want work ................... Indy Property Care

:::::Minimum 3 yrs Commercial Experience :::::::::


----------



## mike111 (Jan 7, 2008)

I have 1 truck with a 7.5 western plow 3173589897. Ralph


----------



## kipcom (Feb 3, 2001)

mike111;986508 said:


> I have 1 truck with a 7.5 western plow 3173589897. Ralph


When inquiring to IPC for snow plowing you must be INSURED ! not just vehicle insurance.

Email: [email protected]

Text: 317.443.8424

Experience / desired pay level / references / Equipment (yr-make-model)

Insured ?


----------



## kipcom (Feb 3, 2001)

Round 2 coming soon


----------



## Orgcrsh (Feb 11, 2010)

I have labor doing walks. Let me know if you have any walks work that you need done. I am insured. Right now I am running 3 crews doing 21 commercial property's in the Indianapolis area on the North Side.


----------



## CHCSnowman (Nov 11, 2006)

Kip....Do you have a website?


----------



## horsepowerlawns (Nov 12, 2006)

CHCSnowman;1002717 said:


> Kip....Do you have a website?


He did, but something happened to it. He is on FaceBook now. Look in his sig.


----------



## kipcom (Feb 3, 2001)

CHCSnowman;1002717 said:


> Kip....Do you have a website?


Randy...I have facebook >>>> indy property care


----------



## kipcom (Feb 3, 2001)

Insurance = Business Liability + Snow Plowing addendum / Rider 
1,000,000 / 3,000,000 AG

NO insurance....NO working for IPC ussmileyflag


----------

